# Ear cropping questions?



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, Molly just got her ears cropped yesterday but there's a problem. Her right ear folds on top of her head even though the crop is kind of short. (I asked for a show crop , but the vet gave her a short crop I think.) 
1)Will her ears straighten out as she grows older?

2)Will the length of her ears increase as she matures?

3)Are the ears a little deformed because of the stitches? And once they come off, will they look better?

Here are some pictures:





































Will her ears look like this once they heal? 









Thank you!:roll:


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

your dog looks a little older than most dogs getting crops...usually 12-16 weeks old

but anyhow, my dogs ears did the same thing by flipping on top. It is not a good thing, but dont be worried. Just make sure you massage the part that folds upwards, and out so that the cartilage stays soft...

you will need to have them tape it after the stitches are out


----------



## moremarlon7 (Sep 24, 2009)

it looks like your dog has something that people call"pockets" the will get worst as they heal. dont worry after stitches come out and all the scabbing is gone, you are gonna heve to tape them downwards for a week or two.same thing happened to my pup but I'm already on the second week of tapping.also get rid of the cone, it may get the ears infected.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your going to have to stretch the ears and break up the scar tissue as they heal and yet even tho they are short you need to start taping them to make sure they stand up. Or they may stay like that, don;t do nothing start taping when the stitches come out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

moremarlon7 said:


> it looks like your dog has something that people call"pockets" the will get worst as they heal. dont worry after stitches come out and all the scabbing is gone, you are gonna heve to tape them downwards for a week or two.same thing happened to my pup but I'm already on the second week of tapping.also get rid of the cone, it may get the ears infected.


DO NOT tape the ears like that they will fall on top of the head..... bad post IMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

check this thread out for taping info
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17819-my-pits-ears-wont-stay-up.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> DO NOT tape the ears like that they will fall on top of the head..... bad post IMO


I agree, not a great post. Don't worry about those ears standing until the stitches are out. After the stitches are out post back up and there are a couple of methods that us forum members use.


----------

